

Build what you want. Create from the heart. - kine
http://zackshapiro.com/post/34500875306/build-what-you-want-create-from-the-heart

======
diego
I understand that this type of post is useful to many people, especially
younger folks looking for career direction. I'm turning 43 this week and I've
been down that road many times, so this post doesn't mean much to me.

This is not a complaint about the post, but about Hacker News. If Hacker News
had subsections like Reddit does, this post would belong under
inspiration/self-help. I would unsubscribe from that section and I wouldn't
see it. As things stand, these posts take up too many slots on the one and
only, one-size-fits-all front page of a site called Hacker News.

I find it a bit ironic that Hacker News is so unhackable / uncustomizable.

~~~
codewright
This is the prime pain point for me with Hacker News.

I'm not turning 43 this week, but I am exhausted to death of the inability to
filter out categories/sub-cultures of content like this.

~~~
loceng
Agreed. I think the community could grow if this functionality was done
properly. I believe the care exists and good moderators would be found / come
into being.

------
Papirola
"The first time I held a build of Beeline RTD in my hand, after getting it
from my developers, I literally jumped up and down at the though that this app
had come out of my head and I could now put it in my pocket and use it
whenever I wanted."

I find it contradictory that you use "my developers" and "out of my head" in
the same sentence.

------
lnanek2
When I bring this idea up with the most successful business people I know,
they say that making a successful business is what they want. Truly, they'll
have no trouble pivoting with that opinion, since what they want is to make a
winning company, not any particular company.

------
joshclemence
Great post! I build things often to fulfill the needs and wants that I have,
and in doing so I learn, grown and happen across ideas I wouldn't have had
without building something in the first place.

~~~
kine
Thanks for reading, Josh!

------
davedx
"Scratch your own itch".

~~~
kine
Exactly

------
epaga
"I’d be humbled if you followed me on Twitter."

Insta-followed. Can we please make THIS be the typical tagline at the end of
every article instead of the aggressive "you should follow me"?

------
wprl
It's a good goal if you can support yourself while you do it. Otherwise, it
remains but a dream.

~~~
SummonWarrior
You can still do the things you love part-time and support yourself with a
job/contract work etc.

That's what I'm doing with Summon the Warrior: <http://summonthewarrior.com>

My interest is in hypnosis and self-improvement, and I want to use my
imagination, so I carve out the time to do these things. My goal is to be able
to walk away from contracting altogether and just work on hypnosis et al.

Just be prepared for possible economic hardships and be willing to sacrifice
your free time to make your dream happen.

------
hkon
I need more problems in my life

